# feeding ground beef?



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

kinda self explanitory. Is it safe to feed (Lean) ground beef to P's?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

No, it's very unhealthy and hard for them to digest. Their diet should consist of about 90% white fleshed fish.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

why would you want to? I used to feed my old Ps all kinds of nasty crap, back when I didn't know better. Anything meat was open game. besides being unhealthy, it will screw your water up bad! They take a bite and bits of it go EVERYWHERE


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

Ok thank you for the help. I just wanted to make shure befor i did something stupid.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> WHY NOT MAMMALIAN RED MEATS OR POULTRY?
> Aside from not being a natural food source, mammalian red meats are often high in hormones and fats. These will cause undesirable weight gain and retention in captive piranhas to the point of obesity and ultimately a premature death. They often have very high pollution associated with their use should a hobbyist not remove uneaten foodstuffs after feeding. All in all, stay away from these meats except for a rare treat. For these reasons, red meats and poultry should only make up 2-3% of the piranhas diet in captivity.


Do your research my friend and you will find wonderfull things on this site.

Hater


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

There should be a frozen seafood section right around where the frozen ground beef is in the supermarket where you shop. Look for UNCOOKED (raw) shrimp. (I feed mine shell on







) It's about the same price as a slab of ground beef ($3-4) and will last for a while. As hater said...There is awesome advice all over this forum. Just poke around a bit


----------

